# Me Too!!!: 928L



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Hey, I'm joining the club! Let's rock. :23:


----------



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new ride. Looks great! How do you like the ride? I'm building a 2005 NOS 928L myself, and hope to have it ready by next weekend. Can't wait to get out on it. I'll try to post pics when I get it.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks great.

It looks like a Campy seatpost. I believe they only make a 31.6 and the 928L is speced at 31.4. The question has been asked here several times if a 31.6 will work with the 928L but I don't think it was ever answered. Is it a 31.6 post?


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

JMac,

Thanks, and good luck with your bike. I haven't ridden mine yet because of cold weather. I just got finished assembling it and thought why not post some pictures.

Thanks again,
Tshirt


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Bianchi67 said:


> Looks great.
> 
> It looks like a Campy seatpost. I believe they only make a 31.6 and the 928L is speced at 31.4. The question has been asked here several times if a 31.6 will work with the 928L but I don't think it was ever answered. Is it a 31.6 post?


Well, I'm about to find out. This one is a 27.2 with a shim, but a 31.6 is on the way. I just love the look of Campy posts, so I have to try. I'll let you know how it goes.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

neuvation r28's? great choice...john neugent is a class act


----------



## 1bianchi (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm just about done building my 928L, just need the Campy 07 Chorus stuff. That is a clamp on/clip-on front derialleur, right. Just want to make sure I don't need a braze on, I'm ordering the stuff in the next few days. Thanks. Owe yeah, and it is an english bottom bracked too, right, even though its an Italian frame.


----------



## Cogito (Nov 7, 2005)

I am in the same situation as 1Bianchi and want to know what type of front derailleur to order. Would appreciate your advice.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

levels1069 said:


> neuvation r28's? great choice...john neugent is a class act


Thanks, I've wanted to try Neuvations for a long time. I haven't communicated with Mr. Neugent directly; I just ordered the wheels off of his web site. RBR is where I was first made aware of the company, and the positive word of mouth that I've read here on RBR is what inspired me to get a set.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

1bianchi and Cogito,

Yes, you should order a clamp-on front deraileur (35mm clamp size).

Yes, the frame takes an english bottom bracket.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

How does it ride? Is it comfortable over long rides,yet stiif for responsiveness?

Corsaire


----------



## 1bianchi (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you T-shirt, I'm going to order tomorrow night!!! 

Corsaire, I haven't rode the bike yet, should be able to tell you in a month, hopefully, if there isn't any snow on the ground yet.

Thanks for all the help.


----------

